# CG's New Scales of War OOC



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the new OOC thread for my Scales of war campaign.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Iif you don't mind, I'd like to try a new PC... I made up a PC for another game that fell through, a dragonborn warlord (Bravura from Martial Power)

Current Group:
Thanee - leader - Elven Cleric
Evo - Defender - Genasi Swordmage
Redclaw - Striker - Gnoll Barbarian
renau1g - Leader - Dragonborn Bravura Warlord
stonegod - TBD

[sblock=PC]
Name: Argosin Skytalon 
Race: Dragonborn
Class: Warlord
Commanding Presence: Bravura Presence

Ability Scores, with racial adjustments:
Str 18 (+4)
Con 13 (+1)
Dex 11 (+0)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 18 (+4)

HP: 25; Bloodied: 12; Surges: 8 (6 HP)
AC/Fort/Ref/Will: 16/15/10/15
Initiative: +2; Speed: 5

Brash Assault: +7 vs. AC
Hit: 1d12+4 damage
Crit: 1d12+16 damage

At-will Powers: brash assault, wolf pack tactics
Encounter Powers: dragon breath, hammer and anvil
Daily Powers: bastion of defense

Skills: Athletics (+8), Diplomacy (+9), Endurance (+5), Intimidate (+11)
Feats: Weapon Proficiency (fullblade)

Gear: Fullblade, 2 javelins, chainmail armor, standard adventurer's kit, 5 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks to be controller for me, then. I'll play w/ a few options (wizard, druid, and invoker all have the appropriate level range, and PHII will be out long before we get that much higher) assuming Gene has no issue.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 27, 2009)

we really don't "need" a controller.  If you want to play one great, but there are many working combinations of roles.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 27, 2009)

I was thinking to play druid, but I can't get the character generator to work for some reason and don't have DDI...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2009)

I was acutally thinking about changing well. I'd stay defender though. I was thinking a warden. Seems to be pretty neat. Thoughts? A warforged if that is alright with Gene. If not, orc, dwarf or human.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I was thinking to play druid, but I can't get the character generator to work for some reason and don't have DDI...



One problem relates to the other, methinks (you need DDI for the preview content *I think*).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm actually leaning towards dwarf now, as I remember an old PC from 3E.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll keep Keyleth as she is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2009)

I whipped up a warforged Invoker that is last remnant of a holy order of old Nerath long since lost and a 4E version of my favorite druid, Domoris. Leaning towards Domoris right now as tearing into things is sooo satisfying. If anyone has any thoughts/comments, let me know.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2009)

Why 'forged?  Just the con bonus?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 28, 2009)

No warforged wardens or Druids no beast wars transformers
TRUKK NOT MUNKY

I'm thinking I will post tomorrow about characters as I am trapped in a bowling alley

Let's pretend my idiot younger brother posted this, disregard it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Gene.  I'll stay with the Gensai swordmage then.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 28, 2009)

Awww, Evo you don't want to play a shifter warden?  

I'm sticking with the gnoll barbarian.  He's been fun to play, and is definitely different from my usual characters.  It's kind of fun to be entirely focused on slicing and dicing, without worrying about protecting or healing anyone else.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 28, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Why 'forged?  Just the con bonus?



I like the idea of a warforged invoker of Erathis made before the fall of the Empire. The Con bonus works well for the build as well (though no Wis bonus hurts).


Charwoman Gene said:


> No warforged wardens or Druids no beast wars transformers
> TRUKK NOT MUNKYy



I think I am to interpret this that warforged wardens and warforged druids are not allowed, but warforged invokers or shifter druids are. The latter two were my main concepts.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, sometimes I get wonky.

Play what you like.

I'd rather see the Warforged Warden (weilding a warhammer) than a Genasi swordmage who kills ALL MY MINIONS.  

Play what you like, the warforged invoker could be quite interesting.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Gene.  I'll have a dwarven Warden up later tonight.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2009)

> Awww, Evo you don't want to play a shifter warden?




I thought about it, but I don't want to take your character.  



> I like the idea of a warforged invoker of Erathis made before the fall of the Empire. The Con bonus works well for the build as well (though no Wis bonus hurts).




Good call, I like the Erathis idea.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 28, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Play what you like, the warforged invoker could be quite interesting.





EvolutionKB said:


> Good call, I like the Erathis idea.



Sounds like two votes for Vessel, Chosen of Erathis. I'll post him later then.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2009)

[sblock=CS]
*Whorven Earthhammer

*Get yer hands offa me, unless you want to get them dirty.

Male Dwarf Warden
*Initiative* +1; *Senses* Low-light Vision; Passive Insight 13, Passive Perception 18
*HP* 33; *Bloodied* 16; *Healing Surge* 8; *Surges Per Day* 12
*AC* 18; *Fort* 14, *Ref* 13, *Will* 14
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Craghammer*(standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d10+5 damage.
 *Throwing hammer*(standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d6+5 damage. 
*Warden's Fury* (immediate interrupt; at-will) ✦ *Primal, Weapon*
Trigger: An enemy marked by you makes an attack that does not include you as a target.
+5 vs. AC; 1d10+5 damage, and the target grants combat advantage to you and your allies until the end of your next turn.
*Warden's Grasp* (immediate reaction; at-will) ✦ *Primal* Burst 5
Trigger: An enemy marked by you and within 5 squares of you makes an attack that does not include you as a target.
Effect: You slide the target 1 square. The target is slowed and cannot shift until the end of its turn.
*Thorn Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Primal, Weapon* Melee 2
+5 vs. *AC; 1d10+5 damage, and you pull the target 1 square.
**Strength of Stone*(standard; at-will) ✦ *Primal, Weapon*
+5 vs. AC; 1d10+5 damage, and you gain 3 temporary hp.
*Thunder Ram Assault*(standard; encounter) ✦ *Primal, Weapon* 
+5 vs. AC; 1d10+5 damage and push the target 3 squares.  Make a secondary attack that is close blast 3.  
  Secondary Attack:  +5 vs Fort.
  Hit:  1d6 damage and push the target 1 square.
*Form of the Fearsome Ram*(minor; daily) ✦ *Polymorph, Primal* Personal
Effect: You assume the guardian form of the Fearsome Ram until the end of the encounter. In this form you gain a +2 bonus to speed, and a +2 bonus to charge attacks rolls. In addition, when you hit the target with an at-will attack, you can push the target 1 square. 
Once during this encounter you can make the following weapon attack while you are in this form:
(standard) ✦ *Weapon*
Effect: Before the attack, shift your speed.
+5 vs. AC; 2d10+5, and you push the target 3 squares and knock it prone.  You can then shift into a square that is adjacient to the target.
Miss: Half damage and push the target one square, you can then shift into a square the target vacated.

*Font of Life*
At the start of your turn you can make a saving throw against one effect that a saving throw can end. On a successful save, the effect immediately ends, preventing it from affecting you this turn.
If you fail the saving throw, you still make a saving throw as normal at the end of your turn.
*Earthstrength*
While you are not wearing heavy armor, you can use your constitution modifier instead of your dexterity or intelligence modifier to determine you AC.
In addition, when you take the second wind action, you gain a bonus equal to your constitution modifier to AC until the end of your next turn.
*Nature's Wrath*
Once during each of your turns you can mark each adjacent enemy as a free action.
In addition you gain the Warden's Fury and Warden's Grasp powers. 
*Cast Iron Stomach*
You gain a +5 on saving throws against poison.
*Dwarven Resilience*
You can use your Second Wind as a minor action.
*Stand Your Ground*
Forced movement is reduced by one.  In addition, you can make an immediate saving throw to avoid falling prone.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Alignment* Good; *Languages* Common, Dwarven
*Str* 16 (+3) *Dex* 12 (+1) *Wis* 16 (+3)
*Con* 16 (+3) *Int* 11 (+0) *Cha* 8 (-1)
*Athletics* +5*, *Endurance* +7*, *Nature* +8*, *Perception* +8*
* Trained Skill
*Feats:* Dwarven Weapon Training
*Gear* Craghammer
Heavy Shield
Hide Armor
Standard Adventurer's Kit
2 Throwing Hammers
15 gp 

*Background*
(In Progress)
*Personality and Appearance*
Whorven wears the thick skin of a bear in the form of armor and a heavy cloak.  A large hammer is on one hip and a heavy wooden shield, covered in bear hide is strapped to one arm.   Whorven's connection with the earth is easily apparent.  He smells musky, like dirt.  He does not sweat normally, instead his pores leak mud.  The same is in his blood; it is not red, but thick and a deep brown.  Pebbles and grains of dirt and sand fall from his hair and dark beard.  

The dwarf takes his job a defender seriously.  He is tough as nails, and would rather come to the aid of a friend, than engage an enemy.[/sblock]

Thoughts?  The only thing I am unsure about is the attack bonus.  +5 seems pretty low for a defender.  If I took a +3 prof weapon would that be good enough?  I'd probably drop DWT for toughness in that case.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanee - leader - Elven Cleric - Keyleth
Evo - Defender - Dwarf Warden - Whoven
Redclaw - Striker - Gnoll Barbarian - Mognyr
renau1g - Leader - Dragonborn Bravura Warlord 
stonegod - Controller - Warforged Invoker - Vessel

this is correct?

post characters here when complete.  
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/251382-cgs-new-scales-war-rg.html


----------



## stonegod (Feb 28, 2009)

Yup. Posting Vessel nowish.

What about XP? There was one fight before the entry of the dungeon. Not sure how you want to handle that. That, and treasure bundles.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll post a stock XP number, for the bar and ogre, and there are no official treasure parcels before the dungeon.  I'll also repost the quests and stuff,


----------



## stonegod (Feb 28, 2009)

Vessel posted


----------



## renau1g (Feb 28, 2009)

Posted as well:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4689036-post5.html


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll have my character in the RG in the morning after I mull things over at work tonight.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 1, 2009)

CS posted in gallery.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 3, 2009)

I assume the characters have all fought the Hobgoblins and Goblin's and know that Sinruth is their leader.
You are starting with standard Level 1 equipment and 400 xp for encounters resolved.  No parcels have been given yet.

We will be revisiting some encounters obviously.

If you like you can post a wish list here and I will consider it while filling out treasure parcels.

Here are the quests for the adventure
Major Quest—Rescue
Rescuing the prisoners from Rivenroar amounts to a major quest. The PCs don’t earn the quest XP until the prisoners’ fate has been determined, and those still living returned to Brindol.
Reward: 500 XP (and 200 gp if the prisoners are returned).

Minor Quest—Treasure
Returning the stolen items described in The Treasure to Brindol results in the PCs fulfilling the quest conditions and earning the XP.

    * Ornate, gilded dragoncrest helm.
    * Ceremonial platinum longsword; too heavy and blunt to be useful as a weapon.
    * Set of three shields with the Red Hand insignia, each with a charred hole near the center.
    * Set of iron gauntlets with extensive filigree.
    * Heraldic battle standard depicting two hands clasped in a handshake.

Reward: 100 XP (and 200 gp).

A note on initiative:
I will roll your initiatives.
I use one initiative number for the NPC's.
PC actions are resolved in post order.  (I will adjudicate where this gets weird.)
The PC's who beat the bad guys go, then all the bad guys, then all the PC's.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds good. For Argosin, wish list would be:

1. Weapons (Full-Blade): +1Bloodclaw (AV65, lvl2) > +1 Vanguard (lvl 3, AV81) > +1Battlecrazed (AV64, lvl 4) 
2. Armour (Scalemail): +1Dwarven (lvl 2) > +1 Martyr's Armour  (AV47, lvl 2)
3. Neck Items: Amulet of Physical Resolve (AV148, lvl 2) > Cloak of Distortion (AV 151, lvl 4) > Brooch of No Regrets (AV 149, lvl 3) 

I think that's it...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet
Here is my wishlist:
Lv1:  Headband of Perception +1
Lv2:  Boots of Adept Charging
Lv3:  Bestial Armor+1
Lv4:  Cloak of the Walking Wounded+1
Lv5:  Lifedrinker Craghammer+1


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guys, marching order like this(so we are ready)?

Whorven/Mognyr
Argosin/Vessel
Keyleth


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2009)

As long as Argosin can charge into battle, he's fine with the marching order.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 4, 2009)

When can we expect the IC thread? No pressure. 

I think the the placement between Argosin and Mognyr is the only real definable point.  I think we want Mognyr up front to charge and kill(high damage is good, but his low AC could be bad).  But having Argosin up front could be good too.(better AC, good damage, rping for the dragonborn, but low hp could bite us with him being a leader.  Then again it could be good to have a leader up front(melee, healing) and another in the rear(ranged/striking/healing, thats Keyleth).  Thoughts?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm fine with that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> When can we expect the IC thread? No pressure.




Fairly soon.  I'd say today but my usual slow 2 hours in the morning at work was disrupted by being 30 minutes late so my usual time to work is shot.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/251711-cgs-ic-rescue-rivenroar.html

Do not post anything past starting to walk into the crypt.  i will be3 poting the intitiative roll later


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

ic is updated and ready to go.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2009)

Waiting til next round then. Go guys! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 8, 2009)

Next round has been here a while anyone still here?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm here.  I just wanted to wait for Thanee to post, even if I didn't have to.  I'll wait till tomorrow at latest.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 8, 2009)

It probably helps to subscribe to the IC thread, not just the OC, huh?  

D'Oh!

Sorry.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry, missed the 2nd round update, posting now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2009)

Still here as well.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 11, 2009)

I am deliriously tried I will be delayed till thursday might.


----------



## Alt Boy! (Mar 13, 2009)

Your GM is on a 1-week ban from the Reveille thread.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up... what happened?


----------



## Alt Boy! (Mar 13, 2009)

He did something that was seen as picking a fight in the reveille thread.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 13, 2009)

The post he responded to was fairly stupid, though, so I can fully understand that he wanted to say something about it (dunno _what_ he posted, however, and it was in a thread about a _very_ touchy subject also). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Alt Boy! (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, your GM wants you to know he could choose to post through his cleverly disguised sock-puppet alts but figure since he was a bit of a jackass and slammed not just one poster but multiple in an already charged thread, he is honoring the spirit of the ban and not posting in his pbp.  Especially not under any sock-puppet fake ids.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 13, 2009)

That's the right thing to do... anything else would be... asking for trouble. 

Enjoy your lil vacation! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, I'm back from my "vacation".

I'm busy today but I'll have a round posted by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome back! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 21, 2009)

FYI:  IC Updated, back on usual schedule.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2009)

@renau1g: I noticed, that you do not have your Inspiring Word encounter power listed on your character sheet (or mini stats). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the catch Thanee... definitely important to have that


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2009)

I suppose Argosin can get Mognyr back to his feet with Inspiring Word then (Keyleth already used both of her Healing Words). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 25, 2009)

New Status Block for PC's.

Does it look OK to you?

Status:
Mognyr HP 16/31[15], HS 13/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven HP 25/33[16], HS 11/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Argosin HP 22/25[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2


----------



## Thanee (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks good. I would probably put SW to the end, though, despite it fitting thematically to the HS. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> OOC: It didn't matter but you're not flanking.  If you disagree we'll talk in the OOC thread.
> R2 is bloodied.




I wasn't sure if Argosin was flanking or not so I wanted to make sure I put in the bonus info to get you're ruling on it. 

Thanks


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2009)

> Whoven 34/33




Keyleth is the best healer ever!   

Bye
Thanee


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 4, 2009)

In....Deeeed


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry for my absence.  Depression issues on top of not having my email-based workflow for pbp working.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 28, 2009)

FWIW: I am not cancelling this game I'm just kinda stuck Expect an update tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2009)

I should be able to do a post tomorrow.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Could someone post their current xps?
> Could everyone who has their character in the character builder post the summary in the RG thread?



How much XP should we have? We started with 400, I don't know how much more we have gotten.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 14, 2009)

Hint... I'm lazy and I was hoping SOMEONE else kept track.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 14, 2009)

400+110+80+75=655  (And no treasure yet!)


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

Vessel updated with Character Builder info at the bottom.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 27, 2009)

Okay, I'd like updated wishlists.  If you don't want to give me one that is fine.  We are approaching actual treasure.


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2009)

Okay, will take a look at this later today. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm wishlist eh?

Well a Bloodclaw weapon is nice, magic dwarven armour (preferably scale, my next feat choice), A healer's brooch all come to mind


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2009)

Healer's Brooch is always good, as is Amulet of Health or Cloak of Resistance.
Some kind of magic Holy Symbol is obviously useful, same as a magic Hide or Chain Armor.

The basics. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 12, 2009)

*An Experiment Proposal*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...quicker-way-play-post-would-interest-you.html

I am thinking about running the next combat under a set of restrictions like this.  Basically run the game "for you".  It might speed up dungeon crawling drastically.  Would this turn you off?


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I think it would turn me off.  One of the things I really like about 4E is the tactical aspect of the battles.  Similarly, I really prefer the encounter portion of pbp better than the roleplay between battles.  I struggle to maintain character in such stilted context.  Losing out on the decisions as the battle progresses would probably make the game much less enjoyable for me.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

Redclaw said:


> Yeah, I think it would turn me off.  One of the things I really like about 4E is the tactical aspect of the battles.  Similarly, I really prefer the encounter portion of pbp better than the roleplay between battles.  I struggle to maintain character in such stilted context.  Losing out on the decisions as the battle progresses would probably make the game much less enjoyable for me.




I agree with Red, I enjoy the PbP battles to prep & test out tactics for my RL group. I like to see how other Player's run their characters and get idea myself, also it let's me try a bunch of new classes out and how they play in combat. The idea is intriguing, but as Red mentions the RP portion of games can get to bit quite disjointed unless you happen to be online with another player or the DM and can have a running back & forth, but then others get left out.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 12, 2009)

Well seeing as how 3/5 players have already said no, I will not run the experiment.  It'd be better for an RP- Heavy game which SoW for us is not.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

I do think it's an interesting option and I'm always looking for ways to speed up PbP, which I've shamelessly borrowed your method of all the bad guys then all the PC's to keep it moving. It might work well with a group of player's who've played together for a while as well.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> which I've shamelessly borrowed your method of all the bad guys then all the PC's to keep it moving.




Mal Malenkirk's.  And he stole it from someone else.  It's like a virus.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep, grouping all the PCs and all the Baddies together is definitely a good idea for PbP and used in many games I have seen.

As for the option... agree with the others. 4E isn't the right game for that one.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 29, 2009)

SOme ofg you probably know from my other games, but RL is kicking my ass but game not abandoned  soon


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, would it bother anyone if I was nice and allowed for an effective Extended Rest upon leveling?  (That's the end of the encounter.)

It is a little bit MMORPGish, so I ask.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2009)

Your call. I don't mind.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2009)

It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, mostly makes things a bit quicker, really.

Otherwise we have to retreat to some safe spot and take the Extended Rest there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2009)

Since renau1g is on vacation til the 13th, how about the following for his action:

Inspiring Word on himself; Shift to O19 (to open up flanking for Mognyr); Ready Bastion of Defense on W1 to attack as soon as he has Combat Advantage.

After Whorven's action this won't quite work, that way, however. So just Shift towards the wolf and attack him, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 8, 2009)

This is not the IC Thread


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2009)

Keyleth has used an Action Point.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 15, 2009)

renauig, Redclaw, can you at least suface for a "hey, I'm back but don't have time to post"?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry 'bout that, my ears must've been burning because I just posted Argosin's actions. 

Thanks for the NPC'ing while I was gone


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not gonna be able to post till monday 7/20/09 at least


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

THat's ok, ENWorld took itself offline as well


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep. Twice already. Hopefully it's stable again, now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd like a volunteer to run Mognyr.  Redclaw is totally MIA.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2009)

Okies.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2009)

So, now you have two actions to choose from. 

Or have him spend an action point (if he hasn't already, but I think not) and do both. 

i.e. Movement from my post, then Evo's attack, then spend Action Point for Great Cleave (my attack). 

Of course, then the extra basic attack would go against the gnome, since the barghest is already down after the crit, if this combined action would be ok.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> I'd like a volunteer to run Mognyr.  Redclaw is totally MIA.




He disappeared from our common games as well.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm gonna use the combined action wioth action point as I REALLy want this combat to end.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 23, 2009)

FWIW:  The gnome that is currently escaping is exactly the difference between levelling and not.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay, you gain 155 xp, bringin you all to 100xp, which is level 2.

My original plan was to give you a free instant extended rest right here and let you level.  We can still do that, but we have to decide what to do about Mognyr.

We can recruit now, and I can stick in the new PC in with the next prisoner.
Or, we wait a little bit and stick the new PC in as soon as you return to Brindol.

If we are doing a quick replace of Mognyr, he is going to suddenly be affected by the "wasting sickness" and will need to be returned soon for rest.

I may switch back to maptool/gimp maps, the excel maps are getting annoying to me.

Does anyone object if I, the DM get to use real dice but ask you all to keep using IC?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2009)

Do what suits you best, really. 

About Mognyr... yeah, pretty sad to see him go. But can't really help it, can we?

I would probably wait a bit longer before removing him, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2009)

Keyleth is up to date (and 2nd level) now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> We can recruit now, and I can stick in the new PC in with the next prisoner.
> Or, we wait a little bit and stick the new PC in as soon as you return to Brindol.
> 
> Does anyone object if I, the DM get to use real dice but ask you all to keep using IC?




For replacing Mognyr, can he accompany the prisoner's back to town? That way he can jump back if 'claw comes back. I know I sent him an e-mail to his personal account and no response. It's been about 2 weeks so it still might be a bit early as Thanee said.

Oh Gene, feel free to use whatever you feel the most comfortable with, hell if you feel like picking a random number in your head I'm fine with that (as long as it's not all 20's ).


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> For replacing Mognyr, can he accompany the prisoner's back to town?




That could work well, actually, the fights will be a little tougher, and if I need to make them easier I'll just drop out a  monster or two.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd prefer to keep RC, but if he's gone, he's gone. Which is sad, 'cuz he's the last of the players still around from the only LEB game I ran a few years back.

I like r1's solution.

Is Divine Power open for Vessel?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 24, 2009)

I have no divine Power access until AUgust, so we must proceed carefully


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, I just assumed, that it is available... have chosen two powers from there (but with the complete description in my character sheet).

Maybe take a look? Powers are Astral Seal (swapped in for Lance of Faith) and Life Transference.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, I'll look over the sheets when I get a chance.  I'm not very fussy about this stuff, and have a possibly misplaced trust in WotC.  But you know, your characters could y'know like react, and maybe look for treasure or something.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2009)

It will probably be a couple days before I update Whorven's CS(depends on LEB workload.)


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2009)

Argosin is updated. I took Harlequin Style from Dragon 373, Rub some dirt on it for utility (as I'm thinking that 9 temp hp per battle is not bad), especially for me


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 31, 2009)

Whorven is updated.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2009)

OOC: My wife and I closed on our first house today, so expect some absence from me in the next few days. I'll post 2nd level Vessel then.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats SG!  I'll be out of town for my 1st wedding anniversary.  I'll be back Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I'm waiting till ENWorld stabilizes for more than a few hours, so the further delay isn't a problem.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm back!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 6, 2009)

Holy crap! ENWorld is actually WORKING QUICKLY!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

This is the first time it's run well since I joined... I post with cautious optimism.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2009)

Vessel's finally updated.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, I'm back.  For real.  I've been busy with fake plastic rock and trying to stop getting evicted.  Fake plastic rock is going good, not getting evicted the jury is still out on.  But I have a really annoying place I can move in if I need to.

Anyway, the matter at hand is that I am going to be actively updating again.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2009)

Hope the eviction stuff is settling down.

On another note, I'll be out of town and likely w/o Internets until Thursday the 3rd. NPC the Vessel as needed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2009)

Hope things have stabilized a bit for you CWG.  I know how tough it can be to try and attend to the games on here, when you are having problems.  Thanks for sticking with us!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2009)

How are things going? I hope for the better.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey all.  Sorry it's been so long.  I wish I had a good excuse, but I've got nothing.

I don't know if there's still a spot for me in the game after my obnoxious disappearing act, but if you'll still have me I'd love to see what damage Mognyr can do.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2009)

Redclaw said:


> Hey all.  Sorry it's been so long.  I wish I had a good excuse, but I've got nothing.
> 
> I don't know if there's still a spot for me in the game after my obnoxious disappearing act, but if you'll still have me I'd love to see what damage Mognyr can do.



I dont' think this thing is still on, actually. While CG's been around, 'e's not been here.

Good to see you back, though! Have a look at Living Eberron 4E if you want.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey yeah, I got depressed and wandered away.  I haven't even been posting on EN World almost at all.  And I got addicted to WoW again.  (Just uninstalled it again.)

I'm swinging back towards D&D again and am actually joining a campaign i REAL LIFE!

I could consider reviving this game, but only if pretty much everyone bought into it.  Ultimately, having "everything prepared" made my job boring and almost entirely cut and paste to some degree.  I'm more likely to do homebrew type stuff online in the future.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh and I did get evicted.  Living in in-laws house sucks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2009)

Ouch!

As for continuing... if you say it's not very interesting for you to use the adventure path, I don't see how it makes sense to continue... just make a new game then, that is more to your liking. 

Bye
Thanee


----------

